# Moving shot



## rusherx5 (Jul 3, 2011)

Would shoot at deer with your bow if the deer was in mild trot not running at 20 - 30 yards? How much lead would you give?


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh boy 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

No

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

rusherx5 said:


> Would shoot at deer with your bow if the deer was in mild trot not running at 20 - 30 yards? How much lead would you give?


Me, no, but I am sure there are some that would.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

No. Would you ?


----------



## turkey track (Sep 18, 2008)

Lead at least 20 feet ahead of it. That way, you will ensure a clean miss, and not risk wounding it.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

turkey track said:


> Lead at least 20 feet ahead of it. That way, you will ensure a clean miss, and not risk wounding it.


No, you lead with a firearm, with a bow you always trail by 10 feet, even greater chance of a clean miss, rather then a wound.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

roo said:


> oh boy
> 
> _outdoorhub mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


lmao! 
<----<<<


----------



## dt7 (Dec 3, 2008)

Nope...wouldn't even attempt...


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Nope, try to get it to stop yes, but if it's moving my arrow won't be


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

um, let me kick that around for a second...ABSOLUTELY NOT...


----------



## cr85rider953 (Oct 11, 2010)

I would hope nobody would ever take that shot. That is poor hunting ethics for sure.


----------



## freshmeat (Aug 2, 2010)

If you're LUCKY...it MIGHT turn out like this...

The archer that shot this deer (not me) grunted once and the beast didn't stop...grunted twice and he still didn't stop. He aimed at the jugular and pulled the trigger on his release...JUST as the deer stopped.

Had the big boy kept on trotting, it would have been a perfect double lunger. The big fella died within about a minute, 30 yards from POI.


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

It's a pretty rare deer that won't stop if you make enough noise at it. I've had to almost yell at them when they're rutting and wound up, but they almost always can be stopped, so moving shots should be limited to people like Ted Nugget who is an expert at them.


----------



## Lwapo (Dec 27, 2005)

Nope.

I would go so far as to say that I would avoid hunting with someone who would. Just my opinion, but I find it unethical.


----------



## Wolverine1856 (Sep 26, 2006)

F no! Once you loose a deer to a "good" shot and feel that sickness in your stomach you would not even ask this question.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

aquanator said:


> moving shots should be limited to people like Ted Nugget who is an expert at them.


Well he is an expert on the ones they chose to air.....then there are the one edited out.

For the OP, no.


----------



## Terry Williams (Dec 20, 2000)

Hopefully the answer is clear to you by now. No.


----------



## rusherx5 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yea. Let's end this. I thought about it but didn't do it. Never have practiced that shot and didn't want to fling one out there. Just wondered if anybody ever had. That's what I get for wondering.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

rusherx5 said:


> Would shoot at deer with your bow if the deer was in mild trot not running at 20 - 30 yards? How much lead would you give?


 
I can kill a deer or buffalo
With just my arrow and my hickory bow
From a hundred yards don't you know
I do it all the time
Even moving!:lol:

Dont feel bad or be sorry for asking an honest here thats what the forum is for!


----------

